# Clicker training? Your experiance?



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

I have heard a lot of good things about clicker training and was thinking about trying it with Tessa. However, I'm worried it might be too good to be true. Has anyone had good (or bad) clicker training experiences? If so what did you use it for and where did you get the clicker


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I've heard good things about it, so I got a clicker and a book with instructions how to use it. I read the first chapter or two, then tried it on a young rescue. She picked up on it so quickly, I was amazed! I didn't keep her long enough and didn't have the time to get very far with it, either. I have a horde of happy but marginally trained older rescue dogs now, but that's okay. 

It was a while ago, and I may have gotten the clicker and book from amazon dot com or a dog training site. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

mss said:


> I've heard good things about it, so I got a clicker and a book with instructions how to use it. I read the first chapter or two, then tried it on a young rescue. She picked up on it so quickly, I was amazed! I didn't keep her long enough and didn't have the time to get very far with it, either. I have a horde of happy but marginally trained older rescue dogs now, but that's okay.
> 
> It was a while ago, and I may have gotten the clicker and book from amazon dot com or a dog training site. I'll see what I can find out.


What kind of things did you try to train her to do with the clicker?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

*Tessa* said:


> What kind of things did you try to train her to do with the clicker?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very basic things--she seemed very smart but totally untrained. We worked on "sit" and "down" and she caught on so fast, it was like she was waiting for more! Her new family had used a different method with their other little dog who seemed well trained, so I kept the book and clicker and maybe someday will try it on another candidate.

The book I have is by Karen Pryor, who I think has done a lot to popularize the technique. It is a 2002 edition of "Getting Started - Clicker Training for Dogs." A more recent an expanded version is available with clickers and some other things, on Karen Pryor's website. Dog Training Kit Amazon lists it but as temporarily out of stock. [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Karen-Pryor-Getting-Started-Training/dp/B0002UVIB8/ref=sr_1_4?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1388199809&sr=1-4&keywords=clicker+training]Amazon.com: Karen Pryor, Getting Started: Clicker Training for Dogs Kit: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I use it and probably should use it even more often than I do. I like to think of the clicker as helping the dogs to take a picture of the correct behavior. Click just like clicking a picture of the moment they get it right. I do a lot of Rally Obedience with my dogs and train using it for some of the behaviors we do there.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> I use it and probably should use it even more often than I do. I like to think of the clicker as helping the dogs to take a picture of the correct behavior. Click just like clicking a picture of the moment they get it right. I do a lot of Rally Obedience with my dogs and train using it for some of the behaviors we do there.


Cool! B)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I find that a smile gives the same message...and a smile is instantaneous. A clicker is between a smile and a reward. I found it to be totally useless. The dogs are looking at your face to know if they did what you were asking. You automatically smile and they know they pleased you..then you treat. In my experience clickers are worthless. It might be a good method with dogs who are less sensitive and responsive, but for a Maltese, it is an unnecessary step...in my experience.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You don't really need a clicker for this form of training. You do need a marker to capture the desired behavior. Like Carina said, that's like taking a picture of the good behavior. It has to happen the instant they offer it. The marker could be a clicker, or you saying the word 'yes' or making a clicking sound or whatever you'd like. 

For me personally a clicker works best when teaching a new or complex behavior. I am not consistent with my voice. Also, I do agility with my dogs. No way they are gonna hear me better than a clicker. 

Also, a clicker is very beneficial if you practice the thinking dog technique. That is, shape them to offer you a good behavior instead of asking them for it. For example, you want the dog to run to his mat and lay down every time he hears the doorbell (as opposed to asking the dog to go to his mat). When I'm shaping behaviors I try not to talk to the dogs, so they can think. A clicker is a good solution in that case. 

We learn many fun tricks and some useful tricks with the marker method (both using a clicker and using my voice). You can check out our videos here - 
http://www.youtube.com/user/aaskie

Have fun! It's so much fun doing training with your dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sylie said:


> I find that a smile gives the same message...and a smile is instantaneous. A clicker is between a smile and a reward. I found it to be totally useless. The dogs are looking at your face to know if they did what you were asking. You automatically smile and they know they pleased you..then you treat. In my experience clickers are worthless. It might be a good method with dogs who are less sensitive and responsive, but for a Maltese, it is an unnecessary step...in my experience.


A smile cannot communicate some behaviors that do not allow a dog to look at your face. For instance, a dog can not heel and look at my face at the same time. They would be forging to try to do so. There are plenty of things we do in training for Rally that would not allow this. Our dogs are excellent at reading body language, and a smile can be a good marker, but please do not call this valuable tool worthless just because it is not a tool of your own preference.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I think clicker training is great! It's a consistent form of "marking" a desired behavior. I use my voice more than the clicker by saying in the same tone "yes" each time and follow it with a treat. Many people can't get a consistent tone/volume, so a clicker is more reliable. You phase out the clicker and treat after the dog learns the command/trick.

some dogs respond better to the clicker than others but understand that the bigger idea is to capture the behavior at the PERFECT time. Using an auditory cue for this is very helpful for doing commands at a distance where the dog may not even be able to see your face.

You can also check out Obi's Trick Dog Champion video:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnygSPgI3eM&feature=c4-overview&list=UUyL3forpR3g9ET-8ICeb3XQ]Obi The Maltese- Tricks Compilation - YouTube[/ame]

I used the basic premise discussed for him to build on each trick. Make sure you have LOTS of fun!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Ack! Obi and his tricks are too cute! Good job to both of you! :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've just started using clicker training with Bella and I do find it helpful because the sound differs from my voice/body actions....it gets her attention quickly. We are just in the beginning stages but I'm loving it so far...and so is she  .


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Clicker training is fine IF it's done correctly. I see way too many pet parents relying on the clicker longer than they should. As others have said, it's to mark the new correct behavior. It should not be long term - only when teaching new behaviors or when doing something like agility.

I was at a pet expo with a so-called trainer who uses the clicker to mark everything, even with her supposedly well trained dogs. She was still marking sits and downs with this dog. What happened was every time she used the clicker (which was pretty much constant) every dog walking by was distracted by what she was doing. 

If you're going to use it, learn the right way to do so.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LOVE clicker training! I think it's important to have a good understanding before starting. I've seen too many people mistakenly ruin a great training tool by not being fully versed on the subject. If you have a certified trainer in your area that does 100% positive reinforcement training using the clicker, I would really encourage you to go to them to help you learn to use the clicker correctly. Honestly the only time I've not seen the clicker be a great asset and hugely successful in training was when it was not done correctly. Here at the store we usually wean people off the clicker around the 3rd week and then the only time the clicker comes back out is when teaching something new or needing to go back and reinforce an old behavior they seem to be not doing consistently when asked. (We only do basic obedience here and I'm not the trainer. So I can't advice like Aastha, Carina and Marisa can on doing rally and agility.) It's so great to see their response when the clicker comes back out. They are so excited and automatically their mind goes to 'training mode'.

I really have to reiterate what Carina said about the 'smile' theory and calling the clicker a useless tool. Please do your research on training techniques through credible sources as well as some of the more popular veterinary behaviorists blogs. You will soon see that clicker training is by far the most useful. There are a few dogs, my Zoe was one, that are fearful of the click. So with Zoe I used the word 'GOOD!' to mark the behavior instead of the click. But since I use the word good in day to day conversations, I have to say it in a high pitched, very short, staccato way. Something to think about with smiling at your dogs....dogs have learned to read our body language. But a smile is not something dogs automatically know is a good thing.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

CloudClan said:


> A smile cannot communicate some behaviors that do not allow a dog to look at your face. For instance, a dog can not heel and look at my face at the same time. They would be forging to try to do so. There are plenty of things we do in training for Rally that would not allow this. Our dogs are excellent at reading body language, and a smile can be a good marker, but please do not call this valuable tool worthless just because it is not a tool of your own preference.


Oh right, I never thought of that. However, you must note that I said "in my experience". My experience is only in trick training, not rally or advanced work. I had the impression that the OP was thinking along the same lines. I only said the clicker is worthless for me...I have several in a box that I never used after the first few sessions.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have read a lot of books on training and practiced some. I am no expert and I was only offering my opinion on "non expert" pet training. I see that I made an error.

I have always used "good" as a marker. With Ray, I have roll over, double roll over, triple roll over etc. I thought he could count, or understand the difference in the command. Then one day I realized that he was looking at my face to know when he had accomplished the task successfully. He was waiting for that smile.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sylie said:


> Oh right, I never thought of that. However, you must note that I said "in my experience". My experience is only in trick training, not rally or advanced work. I had the impression that the OP was thinking along the same lines. I only said the clicker is worthless for me...I have several in a box that I never used after the first few sessions.


I can understand that. I think a lot of people have a set of clickers around that they do not use. And I understand that there are other ways to teach a lot of those basic behaviors, so they are not precisely necessary, but when done correctly, I do think that "most" dogs will respond well to clicker training. So even though you may not have found them useful yet, I hate to see anyone reject them as worthless. I have seen some that do not like the noise (and you can find quieter clickers) and of course a deaf dog (such as Callie) can not hear the noise so a smile is a good reinforcer for her, but her trainer also brought in a light tool as a clicker and the last I heard that was working very well. 

The point I would make, is that it is possible you have not found them useful yet, but I would encourage you to consider that there may be a dog or a time when you find they do work better than other convenient tools. 




Sylie said:


> I have read a lot of books on training and practiced some. I am no expert and I was only offering my opinion on "non expert" pet training. I see that I made an error.
> 
> I have always used "good" as a marker. With Ray, I have roll over, double roll over, triple roll over etc. I thought he could count, or understand the difference in the command. Then one day I realized that he was looking at my face to know when he had accomplished the task successfully. He was waiting for that smile.


For myself and my dogs, my smiles and my "goods" are part of the reward, not the same as marking the behavior. I do sometimes use the word YAY as a marker more like a click. 

I like how Ray taught you what he was using as a marker. CherryB is also particularly keyed into my smiles. But I tend to smile a lot, even when I am laughing at a move that I should not be laughing at (when they exasperate me by doing something cute but not correct) I have to be careful they do not think of that as the marker. Just like Crystal said about the marker Good, when we use words or smiles we may not do them precisely the same way each time or we may overuse them and unintentionally reinforce behaviors. I tend to overuse OK the release word. It is a terrible release word, but it is the one I have used for years and sometimes it is a lot harder to train the humans than it is the dogs.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

While clicker training gets misunderstood a lot, I think it's really easy (for humans) once we get the concept. 

See a good behavior, click immediately. The treat or reward can come a few seconds later. 

Here's a good video -
http://youtu.be/_wv1uvvqaSw

This channel has other great videos on dog training too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> I think clicker training is great! It's a consistent form of "marking" a desired behavior. I use my voice more than the clicker by saying in the same tone "yes" each time and follow it with a treat. Many people can't get a consistent tone/volume, so a clicker is more reliable. You phase out the clicker and treat after the dog learns the command/trick.
> 
> some dogs respond better to the clicker than others but understand that the bigger idea is to capture the behavior at the PERFECT time. Using an auditory cue for this is very helpful for doing commands at a distance where the dog may not even be able to see your face.
> 
> ...


My voice isn't always consistent, that's why I'm thinking the clicker might be best. 

Obi is so smart! The best part about the video is the way you can see how eager he is to do the tricks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll have to check those videos out, so thanks Aastha and Marisa! I know I should train my two more, and they are so smart I think they'd actually enjoy it as a way of stimulating their minds. 

Pippa is especially easy to train as she is EXTREMELY food motivated and really sharp; Cozette is a bit more difficult because she is not at all food motivated. Because she has reflux, she sometimes actively has an aversion to food, so I'm going to have to research to see what might be a good motivator for her. The things I have taught her I did with only praise, but it depends on her mood how obedient she wants to be. I have to admit I let her slide a lot because of her health issues. She had to have a femoral head osteotomy shortly after I got her, she has GERD, and I know she has significant degeneration in her other hip. So I do baby her more than I should. 

At the last Nationals, Carina donated clickers, which I still have. I'll have to read up/research more on how to use them.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I really love the clicker. I find that it puts a definite mark to the behavior much more so than my voice does. It's a sound that they only hear when they have done something correctly. I have found that as soon as the girls see the clicker, their attention perks up and they are excited to learn. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm all for clicker training. It's obviously still possible to train without a clicker, but using a clicker just turns it into a system where it's consistent and makes it easier for the human and dog, like having a common "language". The first clicker I used on Cici was just a really simple one we got for free at her puppy classes, so we've been using it since she was 16 weeks old. I've also used "fancier" one which are just more plastic and physically better looking and the click part is a button with rubber on it (belongs to my sister I just borrowed), but it just makes no difference to me so I still just use the "cheap" one. 
This is what I learned from her trainer about clicker training,
Basically, the more times in one minute a dog performs a command, the easier it is learning it. When you use words to praise, it takes just a tad bit longer than using a "click" sound, thus in a certain amount of time the dog performs the trick a bit more slowly than using a click. When you click an treat and after you and your dog get the hang of it, you are able to do the same command/trick faster and more times. 

Sometimes I do still say "good girl" after clicking just out of habit. 

When we introduced dogs to the clicker in class, we used treats until they realized clicking was a positive thing. So after every click I gave Cici a tiny piece of treat, and continued to do so for weeks. Then we were told to stop giving treats after each click, that just the sound should be the reward that they did something good, or even praising them instead of treats, and that how they can slowly be weaned off receiving treats after each command. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

For myself, I used clicker training and got really good results...and then it broke, so my trainer suggested to just make the sound with my voice and it was just as effective without being dependent on the clicker.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love the clicker. My girls bounce in the air when they see me bring it out . It is great for new things in particular. I also use a sharp quick "yes" but that is more when learned.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I took a couple of positive training classes with Izzy that used clicker training and she reacted to the clicker, but I had a hard time handling the clicker, the treat and doing the hand motion all at the same time!! Maybe I am just too uncoordinated.


----------

